# All of my Frogs!



## Phyllobates azureus (Aug 18, 2010)

I've talked a lot about my frogs here, even though i've never shown them all. From my beautiful new auratus pair to my male azureus who are the friendliest frogs i've ever seen to my outgoing and curious terribilis, every single one has its own unique personality. So here ya go: 

*Auratus 1*
SEX: Female. 
MORPH: Sold to me as 'mint auratus', even though there is no such thing. I suspect D. auratus 'El Cope' or 'Panama'. 
SIZE: About 3-4 cm.
PERSONALITY: Formerly extremely shy and reclusive, she is now bold and active. Camera-shy, i have only managed to get one really good picture of her.
IMAGE:
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/3/32/Pet_Auratus.jpg

*Auratus 2*
SEX: Male.
MORPH: Dendrobates auratus 'El Cope'.
SIZE: About 4 cm. Slightly smaller than the female.
PERSONALITY: Bold and active; calls to the female and likes to climb up the walls.
IMAGE:
No good pictures of the little guy yet. I've only had him for a few weeks.

*Azureus 1*
SEX: Male.
Morph: Dendrobates tinctorius 'Azureus'.
SIZE: 4-5 cm. Slightly smaller than his roomate.
PERSONALITY: Extremely bold. Likes attention, being talked to and being photographed. Curious, outgoing, and friendly.
IMAGE:
http://images2.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20110801233132/reptiles/images/4/4d/Dendrobates_Azureus.JPG

*Azureus 2*
SEX: Male.
MORPH: Dendrobates tinctorius 'Azureus'.
SIZE: 5 cm. The largest of my poison dart frogs.
PERSONALITY: Somewhat bold. Enjoys being photographed and climbing up the walls. Calm and intelligent. 
IMAGE: 
http://images4.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20110802001807/reptiles/images/f/f5/Dendrobates_Azureus_5.JPG

*Terribilis 1*
SEX: Unknown (froglet).
MORPH: Phyllobates terribilis 'Quebtada Guangui' 
SIZE: 3-4 cm and still growing.
PERSONALITY: Fairly bold. Spends his time in the thick foliage. Camera-shy, but curious of new people.
IMAGE:
File:First Terribilis.JPG - Reptipedia, the Reptile & Amphibian Wiki

*Terribilis 2*
SEX: Unknown (froglet). 
Morph: Phyllobates terribilis 'Quebtada Guangui'
SIZE: In the area of 3-4 cm and still growing. 
PERSONALITY: Bold. Spends time close to the glass, enjoys attention. Quite a friendly frog. 
IMAGE: Warning: Slight blur, the frog hopped as i took the picture.
http://images1.wikia.nocookie.net/reptiles/images/b/bb/Phyllobates_terribilis_'Yellow'.JPG

So, yeah, those are my frogs!


----------



## ExoticPocket (Dec 23, 2010)

I like the first pic of the auratus!


----------

